# Win32 & C ... Fenster minimieren!



## Rene Albrecht (29. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all,

bin gerade blockiert - aber ich weiß, dass Ihr mir schnell helfen könnt.

Wie minimiere ich ein Windows Fenster über die API?

Gruß
René


----------



## MC Breit (29. Juni 2004)

mit dem key SW_MINIMIZE würde ich mal sagen..



> SW_HIDE
> Hides the window and activates another window.
> SW_MAXIMIZE
> Maximizes the specified window.
> ...



hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## Dudadida (29. Juni 2004)

...In Kombination mit ShowWindow, also ShowWindow(SW_MINIMIZE)...


----------



## Rene Albrecht (29. Juni 2004)

ShowWindow(hwnd,SW_MINIMIZE) paßt...  Danke!


----------

